# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch đến bản Cát Cát  ở Sapa

## yeuhanoi

Sa Pa, điểm du lịch đẹp, hiện đang thu hút du khách bằng loại hình du lịch văn hóa. Cát Cát là một bản lâu đời của người Mông, rất hấp dẫn với những người muốn tìm hiểu về cuộc sống của đồng bào dân tộc thiểu số ở đây.

Du khách thường đi bộ từ trung tâm thị trấn Sa Pa đến bản Cát Cát, phần vì địa hình đồi núi không tiện sử dụng xe cộ, phần vì nếu đi bộ du khách sẽ có thời gian tận hưởng cảnh đẹp của núi rừng, làng bản người dân tộc, và cũng chỉ có 2km.


Cát Cát là một bản làng của người dân tộc Mông. Nơi đây có khá nhiều nghề thủ công truyền thống: trồng bông, lanh và dệt vải. Qua những khung dệt này, người Mông đã tạo nên những tấm thổ cẩm nhiều màu sắc và hoa văn: hoa văn mô phỏng cây, lá, hoa và muông thú, hoa văn góc cạnh... Gắn liền với công đoạn dệt vải bông, vải lanh là khâu nhuộm vải và in thêu hoa văn, phổ biến là kỹ thuật nhuộm chàm, nhuộm nước tro thảo mộc và cây lá rừng. Vải nhuộm xong được đánh bóng bằng cách lăn vải với khúc gỗ tròn trên phiến đá phẳng có bôi sáp ong. Ở làng Cát Cát, nghề chế tác đồ trang sức bằng bạc hay bằng đồng, nhôm là một trong những nghề thủ công truyền thống đã có từ lâu đời và đã tạo ra được những sản phẩm khá tinh xảo.


Quy trình chế tác bạc khá phức tạp gồm nhiều công đoạn: trước hết họ cho nguyên liệu (bạc hoặc nhôm) vào nồi trên bễ lò đun đến khi bạc nóng chảy thì rót vào máng. Chờ khi bạc nguội thì lấy ra dùng búa đập, rèn sao cho thanh bạc có kích cỡ to, nhỏ, dài, ngắn, vuông, tam giác, tròn, dẹt hay kéo thành sợi tuỳ theo từng loại sản phẩm. Tiếp đó giũa cho thật nhẵn và nếu cần trang trí thì dùng đinh để chạm khắc, tạo hoa văn nổi hoặc chìm rồi mới uốn tạo hình sản phẩm. Cuối cùng là bước đánh nhẵn, làm trắng và bóng. Sản phẩm chạm bạc ở Cát Cát khá phong phú và đa dạng, gồm nhiều chủng loại khác nhau nhưng chủ yếu là đồ trang sức của phụ nữ: vòng cổ, vòng tay, dây xà tích, nhẫn...

Một điều hấp dẫn du khách khi đến Cát Cát là hiện người Mông ở đây còn giữ được khá nhiều phong tục - tập quán độc đáo, đậm nét mà ở nhiều vùng khác không có, hoặc không còn tồn tại nguyên gốc. Phong tục tập quán trong việc tổ chức lễ cưới của người Mông là một nét văn hóa dân gian độc đáo, chẳng hạn như tục "kéo vợ": khi người con trai quen biết và đem lòng yêu một cô gái, anh ta sẽ tổ chức làm cỗ mời bạn bè và nhờ các bạn lập kế hoạch "kéo" cô gái mà anh ta muốn cưới làm vợ về nhà một cách bất ngờ và giữ cô gái trong nhà ba ngày. Sau ba ngày, nếu cô gái đồng ý làm vợ chàng trai thì sẽ tiến hành lễ cưới chính thức. Nếu cô gái từ chối thì họ cùng nhau uống bát rượu kết bạn và mọi việc trở lại bình thường như chưa có điều gì xảy ra. Lễ cưới người Mông ở Cát Cát thường được tổ chức từ 2 đến 7 ngày.


Nếu còn thời gian, bạn sẽ có dịp tìm hiểu về các món ăn độc đáo của dân tộc Mông. Người Mông ở Cát Cát có rất nhiều món ăn với cách chế biến phong phú độc đáo: rượu ngô Mông, thắng cố, thịt hun khói "khăng gai", tiết canh gà, nhái nấu măng, bánh ngô, món đậu xị...

Lễ hội ở Cát Cát là những sinh hoạt văn hoá cộng đồng độc đáo. Được tổ chức vào các thời điểm đầu xuân hoặc tháng cuối hè và mùa thu, chỉ có quy mô nhỏ và diễn ra trong phạm vi của làng, đó là các nghi lễ cúng "thổ ty” - "thổ địa". Những vị thần được thờ là những người có công lập làng.


Lễ hội "gầu tào" là một trong những lễ hội quan trọng của người Mông, có mục đích cầu phúc hoặc cầu mệnh. Lễ hội "ăn thề" của làng được tổ chức vào tháng giêng. Các gia đình đóng góp cỗ làm hội, sau khi lễ cúng kết thúc, chủ làng nêu ra các vấn đề cấm kỵ của làng và mọi người cùng ăn thề thực hiện.

Kiến trúc nhà cửa người Mông làng Cát Cát còn nhiều nét cổ: nhà ba gian lợp ván gỗ pơ mu. Bộ khung nhà có vì kèo ba cột ngang. Các cột nhà đều được kê trên phiến đá tròn hoặc vuông. Vách được lợp bằng gỗ xẻ, có 3 cửa ra vào: cửa chính ở gian giữa, 2 cửa phụ ở hai đầu nhà. Cửa chính luôn được đóng kín, chỉ mở khi có việc lớn như đám cưới, tang ma, cúng ma vào dịp lễ tết. Trong nhà có không gian thờ, sàn gác lương thực dự trữ, nơi ngủ, bếp và nơi tiếp khách.

Làng Cát Cát được hình thành từ giữa thế kỷ 19, các hộ gia đình cư trú theo phương thức mật tập: dựa vào sườn núi và quây quần bên nhau, các nóc nhà cách nhau chừng vài chục mét. Ngoài nơi ở còn có nơi sản xuất: họ trồng lúa trên ruộng bậc thang, trồng ngô trên núi theo phương pháp canh tác thủ công, sản lượng thấp. Phần lớn nhà cửa đều đơn giản, chỉ có một cái bàn, cái giường và bếp lửa nấu nướng...

Cát Cát là điểm du lịch tìm hiểu văn hóa người dân tộc gắn với thiên nhiên hoang sơ, một địa chỉ thích hợp cho những khách du lịch đã mệt mỏi với đời sống đô thị.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## thiennhan

mình đến cát cát rồi người dân ở đó hiếu khách lắm

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Bạn mình bây giờ đang đi du lịch SP rồi
Nếu hay thì mình cũng sẽ cố gắng đi 1 chuyến lên SP thay đổi ko khí

----------


## kimnana

bản cát cát đẹp lắm.....trẻ em cũng dễ thương..nhớ phết

----------


## Meoluoi9x

bản cát cát ?? chưa nghe tên này bao h
Lên tới lên SP nhất định sẽ ghé qua ^^

----------


## yeuhanoi

oh ho, cái cầu đó đúng chỗ mình với lũ quỷ cùng nhóm chụp ảnh. Sao mà nhớ Sapa thế!

----------


## danghung

bản Cát Cát nhìu cảnh đẹp, lên đó khám phá cũng rất thú vị nữa. Mình thấy Sapa ngoài cát Cát ra có rất nhiều cảnh đẹp

----------


## showluo

SP nhiều điểm hấp dẫn quá  :love struck: 
Đúng là ko đi ko được

----------


## danghung

Bác yeuhanoi hôm nào đi Sapa nhớ post ảnh lên cho e và mọi người ngắm với nha.  :Smile:

----------

